# مطلوب شريك ممول لمشاريع مقاولات



## االمستشار (2 مارس 2014)

*


مطلوب شريك ممول - خبرة عشر سنوات في الخليج

لبناني خبرة عشر سنوات بتسويق العقارات والمقاولات وادارة مكاتب عقار 
ومقاولات و ديكور وسياحة في الخليج - يطلب شريك ممول لانشاء مكتب في 
الامارات او السعودية او الكويت اواي مدينة خليجية - لتوفر مشاريع وافكار 
عديدة ينقصها تمويل وارباحها كبيرة ان شاء الله 

يمكن تواصل عبر الوتس اب 
0096176-083203


Realestate and Business investment in Gulf
*​


----------



## االمستشار (2 مارس 2014)

*رد: مطلوب شريك ممول لمشاريع مقاولات*

______________________


----------

